# Destin /April



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I would bring the skiff. It is not as overfished as you think. Our real problem with fishing the flats is all the pontoon rentals and wave runner rentals that jam the flats during the season. If you are here in April, if you fish the flats around Destin early on a weekday, before the rental boats come out you will be fine. I like to head back into the Sound of a bayou after that. The great thing about here is there is more to do with a boat than just fish. When the tide is coming in, you can pull up to ******* Beach, or Crab Island or a private island in the Sound and relax with a rum drink, it is one of the best. I will look for you. When do you plan in coming?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Padre said:


> I would bring the skiff. It is not as overfished as you think. Our real problem with fishing the flats is all the pontoon rentals and wave runner rentals that jam the flats during the season. If you are here in April, if you fish the flats around Destin early on a weekday, before the rental boats come out you will be fine. I like to head back into the Sound of a bayou after that. The great thing about here is there is more to do with a boat than just fish. When the tide is coming in, you can pull up to ******* Beach, or Crab Island or a private island in the Sound and relax with a rum drink, it is one of the best. I will look for you. When do you plan in coming?


Not sure yet when we will be there.


----------

